# Looking to rescue a kitten in the next couple of weeks.



## sarkycow (Sep 8, 2011)

Our family has decided to get a cat. We would like one from a rescue rather than breeders. We'd prefer a female young kitten. We're in the Watford/Harrow area of London.
If anyone knows of any kittens available please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in West London
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in East London


----------



## sarkycow (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, will have a look.


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Can you come out as far as Essex? A friend of mine has ended up with an unwanted girl kitten who he is unable to keep and for whom he is trying to find a home...


----------



## sarkycow (Sep 8, 2011)

It's possible for theright kitten, yes. Any chance you could get you friend to email me with a photo and as much info as he has?
Sa ll lly ke nt @ gm ai l. Co m
Thanks


----------

